# Vr6 sputter



## Shadoboxing (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 97 passant Wagen and it sputters here and there when driving, while idel it does not sputter, only when driving????


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You might get a better answer in the VR6 forum. This is the longitudinal 90 degree V6 forum. VR6 is a transverse engine.


----------

